# Scottish Italian Car Day - St Andrews - 24th May



## cj romeo (Jul 12, 2007)

Gents - all are warmly invited to this event - SXI was parked next to my 2 cars last year - and 'sir' DAveKG even posted a picture of the 159.

Its a great fun day out - read the link - all Italian cars can enter the show - if driving 'other' stuff - park with the public - entry is the same price for both and includes unlimited roeing boats, crazy golf, trampolines, wee train etc. Great fun day out and everything from a cinquecento to a Diablo is the usual mix, woith some real rareitys.

A wee link giving a 2008 flavour.

http://forum.alfa156.net/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=45049&KW=scottish&PN=0&TPN=2

I'm not an organiser by the way - just giving a heads up for the guys!

....and why only one bonnet open? coz only one engine gets detailed! :speechles


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I'll be there again this year, can't wait!

Hopefully the weather will be as good as it was last year.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

hmm mite be a day out for the motorbikes! maybe even take dads ducati if he doesnt come along


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Weather was cracking last year, and still fondly remember the guy at the gate last year thinking I was under-16, and letting me in for the kid's price!! :lol::lol: (Obviously didn't see me drive the Volvo past the entrance!)

Great day, some lovely cars on display, hopefully get another good day this year


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Weather was cracking last year, and still fondly remember the guy at the gate last year thinking I was under-16, and letting me in for the kid's price!! :lol::lol: (Obviously didn't see me drive the Volvo past the entrance!)
> 
> Great day, some lovely cars on display, hopefully get another good day this year


hahahahahahah classic!! by the time you look old you'll get oap concessions!


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

That looks a nice day out, will probably head to this. Does anyone have more details?


----------



## cj romeo (Jul 12, 2007)

Got my heid burnt last year - 2 years prior got stuck in the mud!


----------



## Br1an_g (Sep 4, 2008)

alrighty CJ...might have known you would be registered over here...you and your zaino...

PS. i should be there.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Just over a week to go till this event.

Anyone else heading along?


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Might try and head up for this. Remember the pics from last year and it looks pretty good, so if the weather is nice and I can persuade the other half that the miniature railway is worth it, will hopefully get along.
Don't own an Italian, and the only one I ever did own was an Uno I bought for £85 after I blew up my engine a few years back:lol:
Still love the Alfas though


----------



## i87 (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm going to try and make it. Might bump into you there


----------



## siphoto (Apr 20, 2009)

I wiil check and see if i can get the Saturday off work, would love to go.


----------



## i87 (Feb 19, 2009)

siphoto said:


> I wiil check and see if i can get the Saturday off work, would love to go.


It's on *Sunday*...


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Here is a link to Dave KGs photos from last years. Hopefully more of the same this year

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=868269&postcount=1


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Was a good day VERY warm dunno if i will manage this year.


----------



## TwinSpark (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll be there with alfaowner, we should have 40 - 50 cars anyway.
I'm philip (p17sut) and one of the Scottish AO reps.

Weathers looking good for tomorrow anyway!
See you there!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Spent most of the day cleaning the car within an inch of its life today so hopefully the weather won't be too bad one the drive up tomorrow.

I'm really looking forward to it now!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Weathers to be great.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Pictures from the day can be seen here,

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=119475


----------



## rickyw (May 5, 2009)

Cracking pics. It was a fantastic day yet again. Highlight of the day was seeing the 8C rolling in. That machine is awesome.


----------

